# Fallas en minicomponentes AIWA NSX-R30 , se apaga.



## Wlegra (Jul 15, 2013)

Tengo un componente de audio AIWA NSX-R30, este se apaga contantemente, he revisado el hold, pero la parecer estamos en presencia de un cortocircuito por la desvalorización de un componente, esto al parecer activa cierta protección que desconecta la fuente no permitiendo el paso de energía al equipo interrumpiendo su encendido, 
me podrían ayudar, intercambiemos mas al respecto para juntos buscar una solución, 

Saludos,


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 15, 2013)

Hola Wlegra, Bienvenido al foro.

¿El equipo de sonido se apaga aún con los parlantes desconectados?


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 15, 2013)

Se mas claro con el sintoma, enciende normal??' cuando se apaga??? a bajo volumen funciona Ok???  que mediciones hiciste??? tenes los bafles o parlantes originales??  los probaste??? estan en la impedancia recomendada??? contanos mas, chauuuuuu

Aca te subo el MS, chauuuuuu


----------



## Wlegra (Jul 16, 2013)

Como explicaba, este se apaga constantemente ,pocos segundos después se enciende el led de stanby, lo he probado sin los parlantes que son los originales y hace lo mismo, mientras funcionaba en ciertas ocasiones hice la prueba de volumen bajo pero es igual , no depende este aun que en ocaciones en alto si apagaba mas rápido, en la fuente se escucha el conmutar del relé,  al este ser forzado como prueba se interrumpe toda alimentación, solo activa si es por el botón de encendido, no es visible componente alguno dañado, pero si alguno debe de estar protegiendo el equipo cuando interrumpe la alimentación, en ocasiones este enciende y funciona por horas en otras minutos ,se le hace una secuencia de encendido y apago hasta cansar pero en ocasiones ya funciona, actualmente no quiere encenderse solo conmuta y dispara, fueron comprobados los voltajes de la fuente y todo esta bien hasta que cortocircuita, se reviso el hold y el voltaje coincide con el manual,??? donde podría buscar esta falla, dame mas información, se me hace difícil descargar archivos por lo que pudieras enviarme información, imágenes a mi correo, 

al tanto de tu preocupación por ayudarnos mutuamente,


----------



## 1024 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hola, revisa minuciosamente los elementos relacionados al amplificador, de no encontrar ninguno desvalorizado retira la alimentación del amplificador o en su defecto el propio amplificador y prueba  a encenderlo.


----------



## el arcangel (Jul 17, 2013)

Amigo Wlegra en esto casos vas a tener que desconectar la linea hold, lo encontraras en el pin 18 del conector CN601, sin conectar los parlantes comprobá los voltajes de la sección de audio, deben ser los mismos en ambos canales, si son desiguales significa que el problema existe en algún componente de la sección de audio, si son iguales el problema se encontrará en algún dispositivo del circuito protector de sobrecarga, revisa R129,R130,R131,R132, condensador de 0.01 y Tr asociados ( ver manual ) revisa los darlington de salida, espero me hayas entendido, saludos y Suerte!!.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 17, 2013)

hola Amigo Wlegra, te tiro un dato, tal vez no sea el caso pero no esta de mas comentarlo, a mi me paso con un equipo aiwa que me hacia lo mismo, el problema estaba en el microprocesador de la placa de display, se cubre de resina (propia de fabrica) o se quiebran las soldaduras, yo lo limpiaba bien con alcohol y lo resoldaba, cuando probaba el equipo no fallaba mas.
si probaste todo lo que te dijo el colega "el arcangel" y seguis con el mismo problema, proba limpiar y resoldar el micro de la placa de display.


----------



## Wlegra (May 16, 2017)

hola colegas, cierto mas de 4 años sin volver al sitio, pero aca estamos, gracias a sus opiniones logre recuperar ekl equipo ,tenia varias protecciones activas, hubo que desconectarlas y luego volver a conectarlas hasta lograr su encendi9do , hoy este se mantiene funcionando pero se me presenta una nueva falla, aun cuando lo apago sin desconectarlo de la red este desarrolla un sonido similar a cuando un filtro tiene fuga algo asi, igual en ocaciones funcionando hay una perdida de potencia y se distingue que se debe a esto que les digo cuando esta apagado, pero ahora se me ha vueklto critico esto, al estar funcionando este si le doy mayor volumen se me distorciona el sonido como cuando desimos que los bafles estan ahogados, igual siento como sui fuera un eco tambien, 
me ayudan una ves mas a solucionar esto, les agradeceria

gracias una vez mas ,espero por su ayuda



			
				Moderador Dosmetros dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje editado por no cumplir las Normas del Foro
> 
> *2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados.


----------



## victor joel (May 17, 2017)

cheque si en la pantalla  pone protect o algo parecido


----------



## Wlegra (May 22, 2017)

no ,no lo pone, realmente ya de la falla inicial logre salir, ahora sucede que es la distorcuion del sonido a subirle el volumen, a que se debera esto donde debo de revisar directamente, en fuente, amplificador, sera un filtro de la salida,?????


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2017)

Podrían ser los capacitores secos de la fuente


----------



## victor joel (May 29, 2017)

Wlegra dijo:


> no ,no lo pone, realmente ya de la falla inicial logre salir, ahora sucede que es la distorcuion del sonido a subirle el volumen, a que se debera esto donde debo de revisar directamente, en fuente, amplificador, sera un filtro de la salida,?????



yo me andaria por el sistema amplificador tanto el pre-amplificador como el de potencia
en estos casos generalemente veo si el pre-amplificador es con operacionales otransistorizado y cambio piezas en busqueda de un transistor o diodo con fugas en el caso de los operacionales es facil que se dañen pero eso dejalo de ultimo yo suelo encontrar capacitores secos que aunque se ven muy bien por dentro estan  como dije antes secos o devalorizados de alguna manera busca un diodo en fuga,si te vas al de potencia igual busca capacitores secos o inflados o en ultimo caso seria la salida  yo te recomiendo que cambies algunos capacitores  entre el pre y el de potencia si estos se desvalorizan el sonido suele salir mal


----------

